# Insurance



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

I am looking for an insurance that covers me for mistakes on other peoples cars. Not that i plan on using it, i just don't fancy a huge re-spray bill  

Whats the type of insurance i need?

And how much will it cost? Any good companies?


Jordan


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Have a read of this Jordan - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=61615


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Shiny said:


> Have a read of this Jordan - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=61615


Ummm this seems abit expensive for the amount of cars i'm planning on doing.

Can the customer claim on their policy if the worst came to the worst?

Jordan


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Doubtful, but even if they do, their Insurers will seek recourse from you as you are legally liable for the damage.


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Shiny said:


> Doubtful, but even if they do, their Insurers will seek recourse from you as you are legally liable for the damage.


So for insurance it'll cost £420 a year?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Potentially, but to be honest i really need to discuss your individual circumstances to ensure we are providing you with the appropriate cover.

I take you are looking to register as self employed and operate a business for profit, or is this just a hobby thing?


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Shiny said:


> Potentially, but to be honest i really need to discuss your individual circumstances to ensure we are providing you with the appropriate cover.
> 
> I take you are looking to register as self employed and operate a business for profit, or is this just a hobby thing?


Looking to have it as a hobby, but at that price  i can't see me doing it tbh

Jordan


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If it is a hobby, ie you are not charging anything at all, your household contents insurance may well cover any damage under the "personal liability" section of the policy.

Not that i wish to promote NU Direct, just abuse the publication of their policy online , but if you check page 22 on their policy wordings (typical of most decent policies, watch out for cheap & budget ones though!), you will see that your contents cover you against loss or damage to other people's property in a personal capacity http://www.norwichunion.com/library/pdfs/home/policy-home.pdf

The slightest hint that you've received payment for the work though and it certainly won't cover you.


----------

